# Perdido key



## Bigwill4life (Mar 3, 2009)

Hit the beach today for some much needed R&R ended up with 5 pomps and my father in law caught one slot red. Bait of choice was fresh shrimp and small sand fleas. I tried big sand fleas but the only thing I caught on them was 2 big sting rays.....seen the 2 fellows down from me catch at least 15 pomps seen several go back guessing under sized.....I will post pics In the AM. All and all a great day of fishing and fun with the family.....tight lines everyone. ..


----------



## Bigwill4life (Mar 3, 2009)

I went ahead and took a pic.... fishing stories with no pics don't cut it lol...


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Way to go! Nice mess of fish. Dang, I wish I would have went.


----------



## Lynchmobb (Jan 13, 2015)

Nice bunch of fish! Are you seeing any fleas? I searched yesterday, but couldn't find many although found some Pompano w/ Shrimp. Guess I'll take that!
Good thing you went as I'm looking out the window this morning and not happening today. 
Haven't been many opportunities lately to fish the beach with the rain/weather.


----------



## Bigwill4life (Mar 3, 2009)

Hey lynch, plenty of fleas man I didn't have a rake just used my hands in about 20 min. I had about 3 dozen.. most were very big and nothing wanted to eat them. The pomps wanted the small ones.. I wasn't going to fish yesterday but I had to get out the house. I'm so glad I did.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

It looks like you caught two different species of pompano.


----------



## Bigwill4life (Mar 3, 2009)

What do you mean 2 species of pompano?


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

I was referring to the round pompano on the bottom right. It looks like it could be a sub species of pompano. Maybe a juvenile permit ,or one of the other pomps of the world???


----------



## Bigwill4life (Mar 3, 2009)

*perdido*

Now the pomp looks a bit less round lol


----------



## Daniel.ruth47 (Nov 10, 2015)

Nice Catch man. Where were you at?


----------



## Bigwill4life (Mar 3, 2009)

Public beach access. 2


----------

